# Reflex Caribou



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I've been watching the classifieds lately watching for a good deal on a lefty bow that I could shoot with fingers but just haven't seen anything to my liking. So today I took the plunge and ordered a Caribou from my local dealer without having a chance to shoot one. He did have a righty Montega so I could at least get the feel of it. Hope I dont' regret it. If I do, one of you guys will have a shot at buying it in the classifieds here. :wink: any feedback, good or bad, on this bow? I know it's gonna be slow, but I have a long draw, 30.5", so I'm hoping to get at least 250 fps out of it.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Caribou*

I do not own one, wish I did. I have owned several Hoyt legacy models over the years. I still own one. I figure they are very similar being that Chuck designed them and the Caribou as well. I do know a long draw is going to be a plus as far as speed is concerned. I think you are gonna love it.

BW


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm really happy w/ my Caribou. It is enjoyable to shoot . I'm getting 240fps 28" draw 55lbs Beman 9.3 500

With my indoor arrows I'm getting 212fps w/ 2016's 55lbs


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to Club 'Bou!

My 70# '07 Caribou shoots a 30" 442gr ICS Hunter (@6.5 gr/lb) at 244FPS. Not exactly speedy, but fast enough for hunting and 3D shooting in IBO HF class (35 yd max). I could probably pick up a couple more FPS if I lost the rubber peep tubing and the extra string whiskers, but me and Mr Murphy have had our conflicts. 

You should be able to get 250FPS out of it if you get light weight arrows at your longer draw length. The unknown variable is the Wheel and 1/2 to AccuWheel changes from the '07 to '08 bows. 

Good Luck and ask lots of questions, there are a few of us with these bows on this forum.


----------



## fingershooter19 (Jun 3, 2006)

*the infamous caribou*

i own a 07 caribou, i have set it up to shoot 3d. long stablizer,sure loc sight with magnification the whole she bang. i too at first was concerned about speed. however, the bow shoots smooth and is quiet. i realize targets dont get spooked but the thing super quiet and stable in my hand. if sight the bow right tune the arrows it will shoot great. everyone told me not to get it. it was one the best bows i have ever bought with wheels.

good luck


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Carabiou*

I have a 07 guess I got a lemon it is loud and will jump complety out of your hand with out a real long and heavy stab. 30 inch draw 360 grain arrow 65 lbs 256fps so you should get the speed you want.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks for the feedback guys, hopefully I'll get it pretty quick. They didn't offer the small cam and a half option for 08 like jcs-bowhunter said so we'll see how the accu-wheel shoots


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*reflex*

I have the new *2008* model.
It's very smooth, and quiet.
I've tried many different bows for barebow fingers,
and this is the finest I've shot.
The accu-wheel Is draw adjustable.
Alot better than the 07, because if
you order an 07 in the wrong draw you have
to send it back.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

I really like my 08 Caribou. For me it has definately improved my consistency. It is an easy bow to draw hold and shoot.

I had to wait a long time to get mine. (6 weeks.) The dealer threw in a reflex quiver for free because of the delay.

I have nothing but good things to say about the bow. I can shoot it day after day without the sore shoulder I was getting from more aggressive cam models


Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Do the '08s with AccuWheels have a draw stop? I have a "love-hate" relationship with mine on the '07. Just curious.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

The wheel rolls around into the cable. It is definately not a dead stop. There is a lot of valley and a soft back end.

This is what I wanted and why I chose the Accuwheeels


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

barebow52 said:


> The wheel rolls around into the cable. It is definately not a dead stop. There is a lot of valley and a soft back end.
> 
> This is what I wanted and why I chose the Accuwheeels


I'm glad to hear they have a generous valley. that's what I like to shoot.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> Do the '08s with AccuWheels have a draw stop? I have a "love-hate" relationship with mine on the '07. Just curious.





barebow52 said:


> The wheel rolls around into the cable. It is definately not a dead stop. There is a lot of valley and a soft back end.
> 
> This is what I wanted and why I chose the Accuwheeels


Well I shot it today for the first time with a sight and peep. no, as barebow said, it doesn't have a drawstop. It''s pretty soft and I was overdrawing it and slapping my arm pretty good, trying to pull through the shot. I'm gonna shorten it up and see if that helps. otherwise, I was happy with how it was shooting. I was grouping well at 20 yds but the groups were moving around on me. my anchor was inconsistent. overall, I like the bow and look forward to getting it dialed in, but if I can't get comfortable with the wheel I'll be looking to sell it or trade it for an earlier model with the drawstop.

as an aside, I put the Timberdoodle on it and I would highly recommend this rest. I eyeballed the centershot with half the tip outside the string, set the nock point about 1/8" high and set the spring tension so it just kept the launcher against the stop with an arrow loaded and it shot great. I haven't had to make any adjustments since.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

JC......... I think there's a company out there that makes a cable stop that is a piece of plastic that attaches to the cables that is adjustable and will give you a hard wall to shoot against. Just a suggestion!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

bowjunkie2 said:


> JC......... I think there's a company out there that makes a cable stop that is a piece of plastic that attaches to the cables that is adjustable and will give you a hard wall to shoot against. Just a suggestion!


would you happen to know the name of the company? I played with the draw length and got it a lot more solid, but a cable stop would be great.

Thanks


----------



## t a honeycutt (May 16, 2008)

jc you whent a bow with a hard wall get 04 protec xlpro with a cam and haft it like shooting a bow with a hair trigger if you relax it gone


----------



## t a honeycutt (May 16, 2008)

I would take the caribou in ahatr beat


----------



## t a honeycutt (May 16, 2008)

I would take the caribou in a hart beat


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Best*

finger bow I've ever owned-----slow, but I out grew that speed deal years ago. Smooth as silk, quiet, very forgiving, & during my 'SPEED CRAZE" I actually missed the arch of the arrow--a big part of the archery experience for me.-------had it hanging in garage for last two years after health issues, & noticed the string had popped on it--guess I'll have to get that fixed now--sticker says 60" string, but that sounds aufully long?


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

J.C. said:


> Well I shot it today for the first time with a sight and peep. no, as barebow said, it doesn't have a drawstop. It''s pretty soft and I was overdrawing it and slapping my arm pretty good, trying to pull through the shot. I'm gonna shorten it up and see if that helps. otherwise, I was happy with how it was shooting. I was grouping well at 20 yds but the groups were moving around on me. my anchor was inconsistent. overall, I like the bow and look forward to getting it dialed in, but if I can't get comfortable with the wheel I'll be looking to sell it or trade it for an earlier model with the drawstop.


What's your draw? I've been wanting a Compound I can finger shoot with but I have a 31" draw and can't shoot the shorter finger bows. I think something shorter than 45" or 46" will be too short.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

BUS314 said:


> finger bow I've ever owned-----slow, but I out grew that speed deal years ago. Smooth as silk, quiet, very forgiving, & during my 'SPEED CRAZE" I actually missed the arch of the arrow--a big part of the archery experience for me.-------had it hanging in garage for last two years after health issues, & noticed the string had popped on it--guess I'll have to get that fixed now--sticker says 60" string, but that sounds aufully long?


My new to me Aspen also has a 60" string, so it's probably correct. The cables are most likely 6" longer than the listed lenth, Hoyt did not add the yokes in the measurement. Mine says 42 on the limb but takes a 48" cable.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Thanks,*

I'll probably have to sell it--shoulders both need surgery is why I quit, now I have to have Disc surgery on my neck ; looks like I'll be looking for a crossbow, if I can even handle that.------lefty by the way


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

briwayjones said:


> What's your draw? I've been wanting a Compound I can finger shoot with but I have a 31" draw and can't shoot the shorter finger bows. I think something shorter than 45" or 46" will be too short.


mines set at 30" it will go out to 32".


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

I have two Caribous myself, one is a 2005 with accuwheels and a 2008 with slam and a half wheels. Defintely like the accuwheels better. The other has the hoyt style a tec riser and the older one has the deflex riser. Love um both but the accuwheels have a more solid back wall. Shot 2419s at 32 inches at 232fps with a total weight of 658 grains.


----------

